# Llevar/traer



## Dembow

Ciao, ho Trovato questa frase in una canzone:



> por unos que llevan y por otros que traen



Vuol dire per quelli che portano via fuori e per gli altri che sempre portano dentro?

Perche traer ha il significato di riportare e di portare ....


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, Dembow. Per capire bene il significato di questi verbi in questa frase ci sarebbe bisgno di un po di contesto. I verbi "llevar" e "traer" hanno significati molto ampli e diversi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dembow, la regola generale dice che:
*TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
*LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.


----------



## Dembow

> Ciao, Dembow. Per capire bene il significato di questi verbi in questa frase ci sarebbe bisgno di un po di contesto.


Eccolo qui:



> Hay rumor de guerra y de funeral
> Comentan que a mi se me acerca el final
> rumores que hay por unos que llevan y por otros que traen


Fa parte di uan canzone, è il ritornello.



> la regola generale dice che:


Anche se il mio dizonario dice:



> *traer*
> verbo transitivo
> *1* _(trasladar)_ portare





> *llevar*
> verbo transitivo
> *1* _(transportar)_ trasportare (_se conjuga como el  verbo_ *parlare*)
> _*el barco lleva carga y  pasajeros*_ la nave trasporta merci e  passeggeri
> *2* _(acompañar)_ portare


Allora vuol dire che in questo caso bisogna applicare la regola generale


----------



## sabrinita85

Dembow said:


> Anche se il mio dizonario dice:
> 
> Allora vuol dire che in questo caso bisogna applicare la regola generale


Sì, entrambi i verbi significano "portare", ma per poterli tradurre bene in italiano oppure capirli in spagnolo, devi pensare che:


> *TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
> *LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.


----------



## Cecilio

Il terzo verso della canzone non si capisce molto bene, non so esattamente cosa vuole dire. Non sarebbe forse "por unos que SE llevan", con il "se" riflessivo"?

Sabrinita ha ragione nella sua descrizione del significato basico di questi verbi, per capire le sue differenze principali, ma, come ho detto prima, i possibili significati e usi di  questi verbi sono moltissimi.


----------



## Dembow

Bueno, gracias.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Il terzo verso della canzone non si capisce molto bene, non so esattamente cosa vuole dire. Non sarebbe forse "por unos que SE llevan", con il "se" riflessivo"?
> 
> Sabrinita ha ragione nella sua descrizione del significato basico di questi verbi, per capire le loro differenze principali (meglio: per capirne le differenze), ma, come ho detto prima, i possibili significati e usi di questi verbi sono moltissimi.


----------



## maurizioromano

sabrinita85 said:


> Dembow, la regola generale dice che:
> *TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
> *LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.


.
Forse puoi dirmi se è possibile servirsi di *portar* al posto sia di *llevar* che di *traer* senza fare la figura del "parlante rozzo"  evitando allo stesso tempo errori nella scelta del verbo e/o della coniugazione dell'irregolare *traer*. Scusa se ho fatto un uso errato della funzione "replay". Sono un neofita dei forum; forse avrei dovuto avviare un nuovo thread?


----------



## Sabrine07

maurizioromano said:


> .
> Forse puoi dirmi se è possibile servirsi di *portar* al posto sia di *llevar* che di *traer* senza fare la figura del "parlante rozzo" evitando allo stesso tempo errori nella scelta del verbo e/o della coniugazione dell'irregolare *traer*. Scusa se ho fatto un uso errato della funzione "replay". Sono un neofita dei forum; forse avrei dovuto avviare un nuovo thread?


Non so se ho capito bene ciò che intendi, ma _portar_ in spagnolo si usa raramente con questo significato (si usa quasi solo nell'espressione _portar armas_). 
Più che altro si usa con il significato di "comportarsi" o "comportarsi bene", o in gergo, dove significa "effettaure la portabilità, ossia passare da una compagnia telefonica ad un'altra".
Devi rassegnarti ad imparare la differenza tra _traer_ e _llevar_.


----------



## Neuromante

Hay rumor de guerra y de funeral
Comentan que a mi se me acerca el final
rumores que hay por unos que llevan y por otros que traen 

Quiere decir que la gente que trae y lleva rumores anuncian que la guerra le trae la muerte. 

Son rumores que han puesto en circulación aquellos que los llevan y traen. Es decir, los que cuando llegan malos tiempos se encargan de que las noticias corran para que la gente esté informada.

Es una forma de expresar la idea bastante rara y, la verdad, no veo que la métrica o la rima lo justifique. ¿Es una canción muy antigua o referida a gente de pueblo?


----------



## Silvia10975

maurizioromano said:


> .
> Forse puoi dirmi se è possibile servirsi di *portar* al posto sia di *llevar* che di *traer* senza fare la figura del "parlante rozzo"  evitando allo stesso tempo errori nella scelta del verbo e/o della coniugazione dell'irregolare *traer*. Scusa se ho fatto un uso errato della funzione "replay". Sono un neofita dei forum; forse avrei dovuto avviare un nuovo thread?



Benvenuto Maurizioromano, hai fatto bene ad usare lo strumento di ricerca agganciandoti ad un thread esistente.
La spiegazione di Sabrine su "portar" è perfetta, posso solo aggiungere (è una difficoltà per tutti all'inizio quella di capire quando si usa *traer *e quando *llevar*) un paio di esempi:
Mi porti con te? ---> _¿Me *llevas *contigo?_
Mi porti una birra? ---> _¿Me *traes *una cerveza?_
Ti porto una bicchiere di vino ---> _Te *traigo *un vaso de vino_
Portiamo al mare una crema abbronzante ---> _Nos *llevamos *a la playa un bronceador_

Questi piccoli esempi applicano la sintetica e correttissima regola che dette a suo tempo *sabrinita85*
*TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
*LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.


----------



## giulyfr

Salve a tutti! Qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi la differenza tra "traer" y "llevar" *solo* nel senso di "portare" un oggetto da un luogo a un altro (cioè omettendo tutti quei casi come "llevar puesto", "llevar la contraria", "traer un constipado" che non hanno a che vedere col portare da una parte all'altra)? 
So che ci sono vari thread già aperti su questo argomento, ma devo confessare che li ho trovati esaurienti solo in parte...Gracias de antemano ;-)


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Giuly, sicura di aver controllato bene anche questa di discussioni? Mi cito:





> Questi piccoli esempi applicano la sintetica e correttissima regola che dette a suo tempo *sabrinita85*
> *TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
> *LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.



P.S. è sempre meglio continuare una discussione esistente piuttosto che aprirne una nuova


----------



## giulyfr

Grazie, ma come avevo detto li avevo già letti ma non avevano risolto molto i miei dubbi...Allora, per esempio, come tradurresti le seguenti frasi?

- Ci vediamo a scuola domani, ricordati di portarmi gli appunti.
- E' vietato portare liquidi nei bagagli quando si è in aereo.
- Che cosa porterai come argomento d'esame?


Sicuramente me ne verranno in mente altre, per adesso ho queste ;-) Gracias!

Scusami, mi correggo, "portare come argomento d'esame" non è "trasladar un objeto de un lugar a otro" come avevo chiesto io, ma comunque mi è venuto in mente, già che ci siamo... ;-)


----------



## Silvia10975

giulyfr said:


> - Ci vediamo a scuola domani, ricordati di portarmi gli appunti. *TRAER*
> - E' vietato portare liquidi nei bagagli quando si è in aereo. *LLEVAR*
> - Che cosa porterai come argomento d'esame? (non lo so, siamo sicuri che in spagnolo si traduca letteralmente?)


Perdonami se insisto, ma a parte l'ultima frase, le altre situazioni sono già state trattate nei post precedenti (ovviamente non identiche, ma il senso dell'azione sì)...


----------



## giulyfr

Ti ringrazio per avermele rese più chiare ;-)


----------



## lucedamare

por unos que llevan y por otros que traen Es una frase muy sencilla si hablas espanol. Es una frase molto simplice si parli espagnolo. E solo guarda lo che ha deto Sabrinita85. Non e necesario complicarsi la vita con significati ampli e diversi, si puoi tradurre cosi: "per alcuni che presono e por un'altre che portano"


----------



## Lynn1981

Silvia10975 said:


> Mi porti con te? ---> _¿Me *llevas *contigo?_
> Mi porti una birra? ---> _¿Me *traes *una cerveza?_
> Ti porto una bicchiere di vino ---> _Te *traigo *un vaso de vino_
> Portiamo al mare una crema abbronzante ---> _Nos *llevamos *a la playa un bronceador_
> 
> *TRAER* indica *portare qui*, portare da un posto lontano verso uno vicino.
> *LLEVAR *indica *portare là*, portare da un posto vicino verso uno più lontano.


 
Oh che bello, un modo semplice per ricordarlo... siete fantastici ;-)
Solo che nel terzo esempio non capisco: "Ti porto un bicchiere di vino", vuol dire che il vino é qui in un posto vicino e lo porto ad una persona che é lontana da me, no? Perché non é "Te llevo un vaso"?

Comunque, secondo questo schema, sarebbe corretto il seguente uso:

" ¿Me traes un vaso de vino? " "Si, ahora te lo llevo"

o no?


----------



## francis_tuc

lucedamare said:


> por unos que llevan y por otros que traen Es una frase muy sencilla si hablas espanol. Es una frase molto simplice si parli espagnolo. E solo guarda lo che ha deto Sabrinita85. Non e necesario complicarsi la vita con significati ampli e diversi, si puoi tradurre cosi: "per alcuni che presono e por un'altre che portano"


 
Secondo me, sarebbe meglio: "per alcuni che ne portano via e per altri che ne (ritornano/portano indietro)", però non sono 100% sicuro.

Llevar: to take away, to carry (in inglese), portare (in italiano)
Traer: to take, to bring (in inglese), portare (indietro) in italiano ? 
Agarrar, tomar: prendere (in italiano)

"Tomé unas flores y se las llevé a ella."
Ho presso alcuni fiori e li ho portato a lei.
"Te traje unas flores".
Ti ho portato alcuni fiori


----------



## Cecilio

Lynn1981 said:


> Oh che bello, un modo semplice per ricordarlo... siete fantastici ;-)
> Solo che nel terzo esempio non capisco: "Ti porto un bicchiere di vino", vuol dire che il vino é qui in un posto vicino e lo porto ad una persona che é lontana da me, no? Perché non é "Te llevo un vaso"?
> 
> Comunque, secondo questo schema, sarebbe corretto il seguente uso:
> 
> " ¿Me traes un vaso de vino? " "Si, ahora te lo llevo"
> 
> o no?



Sì, si puo dire "llevar un vaso de vino" o "traer un vaso de vino". Depende dal contesto. Il tuo esempio è perfetto: si suppone che la seconda persona è in un luogo diverso della prima. Si la persona che contesta è nello stesso posto che la prima, direbbe: "Ahora te lo traigo", perchè debe andare a prendere il vino e poi tornare al punto di partenza.

Ocoore lo stesso con "ir"/"venir". Esempio:

A: ¿Vienes?
B: Sí, ahora voy.


----------



## Lynn1981

Cecilio said:


> Sì, si puo dire "llevar un vaso de vino" o "traer un vaso de vino". Depende dal contesto. Il tuo esempio è perfetto: si suppone che la seconda persona è in un luogo diverso della prima. Si la persona che contesta è nello stesso posto che la prima, direbbe: "Ahora te lo traigo", perchè debe andare a prendere il vino e poi tornare al punto di partenza.
> 
> Ocoore lo stesso con "ir"/"venir". Esempio:
> 
> A: ¿Vienes?
> B: Sí, ahora voy.


 

Ok invece "te lo traigo" si usa per esempio se io mi alzo da tavola e vado a prenderlo e lo porto a qualcuno che é seduto con me? Quanti ragionamenti su un bicchiere di vino 
Dopo una settimana qui in Spagna mi stanno venendo piú dubbi che in anni di pratica in Italia!


----------



## Cecilio

Lynn1981 said:


> Ok invece "te lo traigo" si usa per esempio se io mi alzo da tavola e vado a prenderlo e lo porto a qualcuno che é seduto con me? Quanti ragionamenti su un bicchiere di vino
> Dopo una settimana qui in Spagna mi stanno venendo piú dubbi che in anni di pratica in Italia!



Sì, in questo caso diresti "te lo traigo". Tra l'altro, Benvenuta a Valencia!


----------



## Lynn1981

Ma grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

"*Da qui a lì*" --> *LLEVAR

*"*Da lì a qui*" --> *TRAER*


----------



## Elliesa

Ciao ragazzi! Grazie per le varie spiegazioni scritte, utilissime!
Però ad esempio se il punto di vista è rispetto ad altre persone??
ad esempio:
"Maria ha detto che ha bisogno del libro! Portaglielo domani!
quale verbo si userebbe??
llevar perchè è da un posto vicino a uno lontano (a me che lo dico) ???
Spero di essermi spiegata correttamente
Saluti!!!


----------



## Willant

"Tráeselo mañana" seria lo correcto.


----------



## Elliesa

y por qué se usa traer?


----------



## Willant

Por qué traer está relacionado con "aquí" en cierto sentido.  Si he entendido bien tu oración entonces si "María necesita el libro", tráeselo (aquí) mañana.  
 
Al decir "maría necesita el libro, llévaselo mañana"  el libro en este caso estaría en el lugar contigo y se lo llevas a otro lugar (donde esté María).
 
Espero que me hayas entendido .


----------



## Elliesa

El libro lo tiene otra persona y tiene que darselo a Marìa, que no està conmigo, està en su casa  
En este caso yo no estoy en los lugares considerados... disculpame si no me explico bien y muchas gracias por tus respuestas ))


----------



## Willant

En ese caso seria "llévaselo" por qué el libro se traslada de un lugar a otro que no es "aquí".


----------



## Elliesa

Vale, Muchas Gracias!


----------



## gatogab

Giovanna dice a Elliesa: 
*"Maria ha detto che ha bisogno del libro! Portaglielo domani! Appena finisce di leggerlo te lo riporta.*
Elliesa le tiene que *llevar *el libro a María.
*Portaglielo domani =* llévaselo mañana.
*...te lo riporta =* te lo trae de nuevo/nuevamente.


----------



## Neuromante

No hagas caso, te doy la explicación esquematizada.


S tú estás mientras hablas, o estarás en el momento de la acción, junto a María es "tráeselo"
Si María te lo ha hecho saber y tú ni estás al hablar ni lo harás cuando se realice la acción junto a María: Entonces es "llevar"


----------



## Elliesa

Neuromante said:


> No hagas caso, te doy la explicación esquematizada.
> 
> 
> S tú estás mientras hablas, o estarás en el momento de la acción, junto a María es "tráeselo"
> Si María te lo ha hecho saber y tú ni estás al hablar ni lo harás cuando se realice la acción junto a María: Entonces es "llevar"



¡¡Muchas gracias Neuromante!! ¡con esta exlipación he verdaderamente entendido! Gracias a todos


----------



## Elliesa

Bueno, Otra vez yo  disculpadme, pero traer/llevar me crea siempre dudas...
Como podria traducir 
"I figli di Maria sono stati portati a Roma la settimana scorsa" ?
"Los hijos de Maria fueron llevados a Roma la semana pasada" 
Devo per forza inserire llevar o traer, non è un esercizio di traduzione vera e propria! Grazie mille!


----------



## Willant

Depende de donde está localizado el que lo dice.  Si está en Roma al decirlo entonces se usa "traídos", cualquier otro lugar que no sea Roma se usa "llevados".


----------



## Elliesa

No, no està en Roma


----------



## Willant

"llevados" es tu respuesta .


----------



## Elliesa

Bueno  Estoy contenta


----------



## ninux

gatogab said:


> Giovanna dice a Elliesa:
> *...te lo riporta =* te lo trae de nuevo/nuevamente.


También podría ser *te lo trae de vuelta*.


----------

